# Pest/mite ID



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

Any idea what these little guys are? Look like some kind of mite maybe? Had a nice sunny day today and they are coming in through my basement windows from the ground below. I have a few plants on the sills but only found one of them on a leaf (the windowsills are crawling with them). Are they spider mites or something else I should worry about? Pic is a bit blurry sorry, In Massachusetts


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

They aren't spider mites -- way too big. They almost look like wood ticks, but I doubt they are.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If you can look at them with magnification, aphids have well formed antenna, like other insects, mites do not (primitive curved structures similiar) fwiw


----------



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

Got a better picture with a dslr and macro lens. Looks like 8 legs no antennae to me


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

__





Family Trombidiidae - true velvet mites


An online resource devoted to North American insects, spiders and their kin, offering identification, images, and information.




bugguide.net













Clover Mites in Early Spring: How to Get Rid of Mites


Clover mites differ from many pests in that they prefer cooler weather. Read our article to learn how to prevent and get rid of this early spring pest.




www.pestworld.org





I think they are some kind of mite. I would maybe try posting on the bug guide site and see what those guys ID them as.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Red spider (a kind of mite). Attack plants mostly.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I’m thinking that they might be clover mites.... (hoping they aren’t spider mites. I had a bunch of plants growing for my vivarium on the windowsills that I would hate to scrap).. the cloth that I used to wipe them away today/yesterday has a nice orangey color to it now. Thanks for the links they were helpful


----------

